# Hand Milkers



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi, does anyone have any experience with hand milkers?? The ones I am looking at are Maggidans milker and Udderly EZ. Anyone use these brands before? Thanks!


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

Help!!! I really need advice, I have to order a pump today.I don't milk that fast and need to keep some does in full capacity for shows :wink: ... I should have posted this yesterday :doh: ..... Thanks!!!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The Maddigan's milker is just a drench gun pump with a syringe on the end. Another one of the members on here mentioned that the Maddigan's milker would be hard on the teats because it doesn't pulsate, it just sucks. The Udderly EZ works sort of like a milking machine does and has pulsating inflations. I've never used either, I prefer handmilking :wink:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I use an actual machine. its set for 2 goats at a time(i only use 1 for now). I found it on ebay. It has a 4gal surge bucket and a oilless pump. It milks out my Luna in like 3min. clean-up is a 5 gal bucket half filled with a bleach solution(about a 1/4c) put the inflations in and presto clean.

It cost about 650 after shippin, but since I am a horrible hand milker...... If you want I can find the lady's info. I actually called her and ordered over the phone not through ebay thats just where i found it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, I also milk by my own hands.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I milk by hand, I stink at it but I keep at it. I figure the only way to get better is to keep at it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

goathappy said:


> The Maddigan's milker is just a drench gun pump with a syringe on the end. Another one of the members on here mentioned that the Maddigan's milker would be hard on the teats because it doesn't pulsate, it just sucks. The Udderly EZ works sort of like a milking machine does and has pulsating inflations. I've never used either, I prefer handmilking :wink:


That was me. The Maddigan's milker and the home made version with the drench gun and syringe, well they concern me if they are to be used regularly, ie once or twice daily every day for a lactation. I would be concerned about teat health. If you stick your finger into a machine milker, you can feel the pulsation. The Maddigan's milker wont do that, however the Udderly EZ does. From what I understand the Udderly EZ milker works the same as a machine milker, and thats the one I would use, short of using a machine. me, I just hand milk


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

One of my mentors tried the EX Milker on one of his Saanens and after a couple days it drew blood. These two hand milkers are for occasional use ONLY. They will cause teat damage over time.

I have a great source for refurbished machines (under $1k), email me if you'd like for more information.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Is that the lady in La? thats where we got ours.


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks all for the advice! I will try the Udderly EZ, and only for occasional use! :wink:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Never used them since we milk by hand!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Jill! Small world! I actually have a Maggidan milker and it wears my hands out. But it does wonders on small teats and first fresheners. Just watch that it doesn't wear the teat out. I just remove it from the teat and reapply if I need to. I tend to hand milk a lot too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got my Maggidans in the mail today.....I ordered it specifically for Angel....her udder is definately bigger this time around BUT she has "pinky" teats...hopefully this solves the problem.


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

What did you think of the maggidan's milker? Was it hard to squeeze? I am looking for a drench gun that isn't hard to squeeze when in use.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It was easy to squeeze, but I did not care for it at all, my poor girl ended up with purple teats due to the extreme suction.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I bought an Udderly EZ and ended up sending it back. It just didn't work as well as hand milking. I can see where it owuld be good for an emergency situation, but I really didn't like it. Positive note - the guy was SUPER nice about returning it and followed through with the credit as promised.

-Tina


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Just wanted to add - the EZ is not a pulsating milker. It creates a suction and "holds on." You pump the handle a few times and each pump such the teat into the vacuum of the teat cup a little harder and you stop when milk lets down. It then maintains a steady suction. Not ideal at all and certainly hard on the teats. Take it from a mom of 3 who has used continuous suction pumps as well as pulsating - the pulsating work better, and feel much better too!

The EZ pump wears out quickly with repeated use. I had to use it on 5 girls 1x a day and it took about 2 weeks before it would have trouble keeping a suction because the plunger inside the hand pump was wearing down! 

I have a rebuilt Surge machine with a vacuum pump; this is a pulsating milker. It is a life saver for me because I have a few girls with small teats as well as BAD hands! I am good and quick at milking, I just have carpal tunnel. If you ever plan on getting a rebuilt machine I highly recommend finding someone who sells them with NEW pulsators. If you look at Surge machines then Hamby Dairy Supply makes a NEW pulsator for the C and P styles. It will not fit the S styles. Most refurbished or used Surge machines come with a "rebuilt" pulsator - it will only last you 6 months to a year before it has to be re-done. I learned all of this after buying my used Surge bucket with an S style pulsator and it stopped working after 3 uses. Learned it needs to be totally taken apart, a bunch of gaskets and washers replaced, and that I will probably have to do this every 6-12 months! If I had $300 to blow (who does!?) I could go to Hamby and buy a brand new C style lid and the brand new C style pulsator and be good to go for a good 5 years! But...alas...I do not. So I suffer with drying off my does until I can get my milk machine working - hopefully before the next girls are due to kid! 

Anyway, sorry for the rant! Good luck with the EZ but as mentioned before use only occasionally. There are better choices if you want something 2x a day every day.


----------

